

Iceland-Bound Jet for Edward Snowden 'Could Take Off Tomorrow' - stfu
http://www.usnews.com/news/newsgram/articles/2013/06/21/iceland-bound-jet-for-edward-snowden-could-take-off-tomorrow

======
crazygringo
I'm assuming that the chartered yet ($240,000, yikes!) is necessary because
there are no direct flights between Hong Kong and Iceland?

I mean, he still has to pass through Hong Kong passport control and everything
on the way out, if he's doing this "legally" \-- if they're publicly
announcing something like this, then I assume the plan is not to smuggle him
out.

~~~
johansch
Yeah, there are no direct flights.

I guess the high cost comes from requiring a rather large corporate jet with
the needed range of 6000+ miles:

[http://www.gcmap.com/mapui?P=HKG-KEF](http://www.gcmap.com/mapui?P=HKG-KEF)

[http://www.avchart.com/users/quotes/passenger-
request.asp?ch...](http://www.avchart.com/users/quotes/passenger-
request.asp?chtype=One+Way&passengers=15&leg1from=VHHH&l1frcity=Hong+Kong%2C+Intl%2C+Hong+Kong&leg1to=BIKF&l1tocity=Keflavik%2C+Iceland&leg2from=&deparr1=Depart&hour1=12%3A00+AM&date1=06%2F30%2F2013)

